# 5000/200 pic post!



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

i have wanted one for a long time...i have yet to scan the pics of my car because webshots doesnt work anyways...well here it goes








1








2








3








4








5








6









7








8








oh man thses are sweet...enjoy!!


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

pics removed, saving space


[Modified by matt007, 12:13 PM 2-18-2002]


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

Oh MAN that is a sweet 200







yeah I'm talkin to you....both of you! All are excellent examples of what an older Audi can be. I particularly like the black one 3rd from the bottom in the 1st post. 
Matt007 you have a nice one too! Is that Bamboo Metallic? Also what year?
First Audi I ever rode in was a 1989 200Q Wagon (not an avant back then). Cool car wish my mom had never sold it...it was the ultra-rare Taupe Metallic with the BBS wheels. 100% the most versatile car I can think of - AWD, 5 spd, turbo, wagon....what more can you want?????
Later guys.
Oh yah to be like a Honda guy







.....here's "Maddd Props" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (matt007)*

Hmm Zermatt Silver? Shoulda known...my friend's 4kq is Zermatt Silver.
That's one thing I love about Audi colors - they are SO dynamic -different lights change them a ton - I recall driving with my friend up from San Francisco and when his car hit a certain light it turned silvery-blue....gorgeous!
Later


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (billzcat1)*

The owner just told me it looked 'pewter'
I can't really tell if its Bamboo or Zermatt
Looks Zermatt here, looks like Bamboo from the side!


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (matt007)*

yeah my audi's paint is called 'pewter'...damn that black one with the RH cups (or another one like that) is so beautiful...i am insired to get working again...too ba di just bought a new amp or i would have the funds to buy something!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*









This was just jaw-dropping!!! RS4 rims and mirrors made a complete change on this sweet Avant.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (PerL)*

okay one more...


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

200s are SWEET! They're very rare here, and underrated too.


----------



## nvrlift (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (PerL)*

I'm with PerL...that wagon is sweet looking... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Evilgtiguy (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

Those are cool rides, I should be getting a 5000S soon. I am already thinking about rims already.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (Evilgtiguy)*

it's me again...lol
i just chopped what i plan for my car to look like soon...i plan on getting some bbs splitties (i couldnt find any with the right angle for the pic so i just used some good old corrado (i think) wheels) on some stretched tires with spacers, and some coilovers, and maybe, just maybe alu-mirrors...tell me what you think


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i plan on getting some bbs splitties[HR][/HR]​You should get EBC Greenstuff or Mintex Redbox pads! Those wheels are a nightmare to clean.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (TabulaRasa)*

Get the mintex! Dont get the EBC Greens. A lot of people in my club (<-- see my location) have complained about the greenstuff dusting just as bad as regular brakepads. And with those wheels, you gotta give them a wash once a week (best with a high pressure cleaner)


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (PerL)*

thanks guys! i have the greenstuffs on right now and perL is right...far too much dust ffrom a 'dustless' pad...i will definately try the mintex!


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

pics removed, saving webspace


[Modified by matt007, 12:12 PM 2-18-2002]


----------



## Fusion (May 25, 2000)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (matt007)*

Here are my two type-44's. A 1985 Audi 5000s, and my baby, a 1991 Audi 200 quattro (see sig). These were taken a year and a half ago when I just purchased the 200.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (Fusion)*

*matt007:* the car looks very straight...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'm not sure about those wheels though lol...how are you liking the car?
<*fusion:* you lucky man...that is one nice 20v


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

Its quite nice. Smooth, fasssst, and lots of room. The brakes could be a little more linear, and the headlamps are the worst I've ever seen, but those are my only complaints.
Not much choice in 17"&+ wheels, as the offset is pretty odd.


----------



## Evilgtiguy (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (matt007)*

Here is my 86 5000s, I haven't done anything to it yet but I am trying to figure out what wheels to get for it, something like a nice deep dish would be the cats meow. I will be installing a nice sound quality system with some custom fabrication and upholstry in the trunk, lighting, and plexiglass. I'll probably start it in the spring. I am an audiophile so the car will sound top notch. I'll be installing a 1/3 octave eq in there for sure. 
This pic was taken outside my office and it's not the greatest backdrop but you get the idea. The interior is spotless and it has 140,000km on it, I snagged it for $500 No complaints here but I wish my driver seat heater would work, why does the passneger get a warm butt and not me? LOL!


















[Modified by Evilgtiguy, 1:47 PM 2-18-2002]


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (Evilgtiguy)*

Here are a couple photos:
















That burgundy 200 is awesome, though- V8 front end, taillights and bumpers. Love those ultra-deep-dish wheels! The color is unusual as well- looks kind of like Cyclamen Pearl Effect, but a bit too red. 


[Modified by t44tq, 3:04 AM 2-21-2002]


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

Guys, you're overlooking a beautiful example that's for sale right now in Portland. Jeremy from Matrix is selling his 20V. To save space for the low bandwidth people, here's the link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=226031 I've seen this car at shows and on the highway. IT IS A MACHINE!


----------



## Heksi (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (Diamond Dave)*

Jeremy's 20V is definately one of the coolest Audi 200's I have ever seen... It's looks just perfect! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's another similar looking 200 20V from mobile.de:
































Personally, I think that that type of "rally" steering wheel doesn't look good on a limousine like 200/5000.








My father drives also one of these, a 1990 model. If you are wondering about that "1990", it is because outside United States these cars were sold between years 1989 and 1991. I can't get that picture to show up, but you can check it out via my signature. Poor pictures, though..











[Modified by Heksi, 11:11 AM 2-21-2002]


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (Heksi)*

The suede inserts on those seats are Daddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (Diamond Dave)*

excellent, this thread is still alive!
i can't beleive this beat is up for sale, but 15k USD is alot...








oh yeah and that silver 200 with the RCs a few posts up looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: i tried mobil.de...very cool site, i wish the pics were bigger though...this car excited me for a few reasons, it's a 5000 10v turbo non-quattro like mine (not that i wouldnt prefer a 20v quattro!) and it had some nice euro wheels, and makes over 300hp! looks alright too, i dont like the front valence, but the markers in the bumper are interesting...might look like 933 markers if they were clear...
















it would look better in silver, not unlike my car










[Modified by audiphile, 5:07 PM 2-21-2002]


----------



## Heksi (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

That car (the white one) has original bumpers and markers. As an european, it has different bumpers than the US Audi 5000, which has same bumpers as the 200 quattro 20V.
Nice 200 turbo, but I think that over 300 hp is too much for a front-wheel drive car... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (Heksi)*

well i got off my butt, swiped a crappy digi-cam from school and snapped some pics of my audi. here's a few, there are more, just click on my sig...
1997:








today(hell yeah 4x4...actually it's jackstands): de-pinstriped and dirty
























oh yeah, It's a 1984 5000 turbo (non-quattro), 233,000 KM on it right now...
what do you think?










[Modified by audiphile, 12:41 PM 2-23-2002]


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*~*


----------



## tek_121 (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

I have a nice one for sale for 5000$ cdn if anyone interested, heres my email: [email protected] 145000km, it's a special edition from the calgary olympics game of 1988, only about 500 model done (I was told!) if you want any details just ask...I'm from montreal, quebec, canada...
I have some pics if want some...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*









Why does this one have a Norwegian license plate up front??? The other two Audis in that pic looks like they are US-spec models.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (PerL)*

thats easy, euro plates are 'cool' so he has one


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

It's because US plates are so dog-ugly
That is an entirely US spec car, but European headlamps and sidemarkers (correct?)


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (matt007)*

























these show what a difference wheels can make...wow


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

I like the top and bottom 200. I love that wagon. The rims in the 2nd look like the ones off an A4.


----------



## vokalwagen87 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (blkaudicq)*

where do you get the clear corners ? 
1987 5000 s 
well heres mine I just got it this week for $650!
, perfect body, paint, and interior, 95000 miles needed a master cylinder, so i put it in this weekend 
and all it needs is a bomb and some go-fast goodies


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (vokalwagen87)*

The clear corners you see on my 200 as well as the Avant in audiphile's last post
aren't separate pieces- they're part of the euro headlights. You can get clear corners for a 5k/100, but they'll have to be ordered from Europe- I don't think any US vendor carries them.
Wheels do make a difference, indeed- I'll have to post some photos w/ Avus wheels as well as w/ closeups of the Porsche brakes- need a digicam first.


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (vokalwagen87)*

quote:[HR][/HR]where do you get the clear corners ? [HR][/HR]​Those are the stock white reflectors that come with european headlights.
Oh, Hi Taka! I didn't see the second page of this thread.


[Modified by turboquattro, 7:28 PM 3-6-2002]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 5000/200 pic post! (audiphile)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thats easy, euro plates are 'cool' so he has one







[HR][/HR]​Yeah, but our plates follow one car from the first time it is being registered to the day it is scrapped, if the annual tax or insurance isnt paid the plates are being withdrawn so it is very unusal to see our plates where they dont belong.


----------

